# Sims 2 Installation error!! please help!



## sammysparkle (Aug 30, 2005)

Can anyone help me with this problem? I had to re-install the 2 today and as it was installing, an error came up saying there was a problem copying the file TSdata\res\sound\sfx1.package and I dont know how to correct it! Please help!


----------



## Goldstar31 (May 17, 2005)

yes, locate it on your c: drive and delete it. A fresh load of your game should got without a hitch.


----------



## sammysparkle (Aug 30, 2005)

I'll try it. Thanks!


----------



## sammysparkle (Aug 30, 2005)

Urm.. this is probably going to sound really dumb but I can't find it!


----------



## Goldstar31 (May 17, 2005)

OK it looks like its a file on your Sims disk that is trying to write to your sound driver. Try reloading your sound driver. And then a fresh Sims reload. In the meantime I'll ask around here at work and see if I can find another solution if this one doesnt work.


----------



## blonddbabe18 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have the same problem. I have found the problem but it says I can't delete them. I worked on trying to fix it for literally hours last night but I couldn't find out how to fix it. So if you know where to go or what to get to fix it...It would be helping two people with the same problem. sometimes it downloads to 25% and sometimes it won't make it past 5%.
Ugh, I just want to play again! lol
HELP


----------



## tarynpenny (Aug 19, 2006)

My problems just like that except I get to about 70% then it says

"A problem occured when trying to transfer the file TSData\Res\Sound\Voice2.package from media"

I still havent found any sollution yet


----------



## tarynpenny (Aug 19, 2006)

And I'm trying to re-install like you


----------



## Goldstar31 (May 17, 2005)

OK this may sound laborious but try it.
1. If you have any saved sims files re-save them in a backup folder.
2. Completely uninstall all your sims applications.
3. Go into your c:/program files/ea games and delete all the Sims 2 folders.
4. If you've not got any more games in your EA games folder delete that too.
5. Now restart your machine.
6. Then defrag your PC. (Start/all programs/accessories/system tools/disk defragmenter). This will take a long time, but be patient.
7. Restart your PC after the defrag.
8. Reload your sound drivers (if you have them) and again reboot.
9. Install your sims 2 etc. Take care when installing add-ons(university etc). After you install the main game and each add-on start the game and then exit each one before you install the next.

Hope you find this works. I did sort a similar problem on my sisters machine a couple of months ago this way


----------



## freakinova (Jul 22, 2007)

am..... may i know wer is the sound drivers??.......

thx......


----------



## babygurl10582 (Jul 23, 2007)

I Have the same problem it keeps showing this error sign TsData/Res/Sound/sfx1.package
when i am at 21% of the download....can somebody help me......because this is the first time this happen


----------



## Jasmine--x (Jul 3, 2008)

I am having the same problem!
It gets to 6% then a pop up says that a problem has occurred when trying to transfer the file TsData/Res/Sound/Voice1.package from the media and it asks me if i want to continue but when I click retry, it goes up 5% at a time and the same pop up comes up! I kept clicking retry till it got to 100% but the pop up kept on comming up and wouldnt finish installing! Also, is there any chance that it could be because of my new laptop? I had no problems installing on my old latop. 
Please help


----------



## carldouglas (Apr 21, 2008)

have you downloaded stuff from the net, I downloaded the rejuvenation chamber which may have caused this same error I lost everything because I deleted everything and reloaded the lot.befor you do that check all the the stuff you have downloaded is good to go with the version (add on pack) you are using if not you will have to delete the offending stuff from Mydocuments/Eagames/sims2/Downloads.

Hope this helps


----------

